# New Pike Fisher!



## trackmagic (Sep 14, 2007)

I just move to Coeur d'Alene Idaho and am trying to take advantage of all the local lakes while I am here for the year. I do not have a boat so have been fishing from docks on Hayden Lake.

I am using an Ugly Stik 7' Medium action Rod with a Pflueger President 10pd/120yd reel. It was my bass rod and I don't have money for a new setup so I am going to try an make it work.

For lures I am using black and yellow spinnerbaits with silver flashers, huskyjerk rapala, and a white/red daredevil.

The area I am fishing is pretty weedy. My buddy caught a 20" pike off the dock the other night after 2 hours with a spinnerbait but I haven't had any luck.

Any advice?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Any advice?


Try something a little more weedless until the weeds die off this fall.

A johnson silver spoon, a skirted jig with a weed guard tipped with a minnow, or some type of spinner bait that has hair instead of plastic.

Try different retrieves, mix it up, change the times your fishing.

Good luck, that's a nice area you landed in.


----------



## trackmagic (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, I will try that out this week and report back.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

waterwolf said:


> > Any advice?
> 
> 
> Try something a little more weedless until the weeds die off this fall.
> ...


 :withstupid: That kinda sounds like something I read in one of Ray Bergman's books. He's a great fishing author.


----------



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

take advantage of that area man!

How much space is between the surface of the water to the weeds?

If weeds are 1-2 ft to the surface, throw a popper over that and work some magic.

If you got a little more depth between the surface and the weeds, try some bright colored spinners (white, orange, etc...) and run them straight over the weed beds.

Good luck!


----------

